# My new Phenix k2 blank and in today but.....



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

After a good while of procrastinating and over thinking every thought or worry I had about reviews I had read I ordered my first Phenix k2 715H and titanium torzite guides. Most of the rods I own besides an 8'6" 140lb Phenix titan popping blank with aluminum butt I built for land base shark rod (which I absolutly LOVE) are all factory built. My Duckett Triad,SC Mojo Bass and Allstar rods are by far my favorite with the Duckett edging out the others so you can imagine how excited I am to build and fish the k2. Well it came in 3 days later from Mudhole and I gotta say it is a beautiful rod. It is by far lighter than anything ive ever heald but about 8" of the top section has dog leg in it. Just to be clear this is not a post to bash Phenix bc no rod manufacturer is going to be 100%. I have not contacted mudhole or Phenix yet and might not depending on what you guys think. I need some experienced guys with good opinions please? When I say it's a dog leg I mean it makes a bend and then bend back out straight just a little offset. Yalls thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I usually build on them because I have maybe only had one that was almost straight. The one I have on my wrapper now has a bow in it about 1/3 the way up from the butt. It will still fish fine. But I don't drop money on high dollar blanks like that so you might want them to swap it out, really up to you. I built on a phenix for someone, at their request, and can't remember which series but it was $120 for the blank...it was a little funky just like the $60 and $70 blanks.


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

*My new Phenix k2 blank came in today but.....*

Thank you for your input. Any out all is welcome. I've been reading and reading and researching this blank for so long and I read post about a guy who got 2 to build and they were both crooked at the end "crooked as snake oil is how he describes it" and another replied to that saying he built on a few and were laser straight,his words. I don't think they would have a problem replacing it. I just don't like returning stuff but I guess for 230 some odd dollars it should be pretty straight. Am I correct in thinking that way? i haven't spined it yet but the only thing that bothers me Is if the spine doesn't line up with the crooked part. I just feel like it would be a weak spot.I'm a little OCD with that kinda thing and that's why it took me years to finish remodeling the boat like my dad says.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow...that blank was $230. Yep I would want it straight as an arrow for that price and it should build itself lol


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Haha. When I started looking at high end rods I found phenix first and I just knew the prices on the k2 was a typo bc there was no way a rod without any guides and blah blah blah on it was 230 dollars well to much of my surprise I was wrong. But I will admit that this isn't the Rod my paw paw use to use on Toledo Bend with his zebcos either. It's not even my Duckett rod I love either. Even the way it is it feels so much better. Rods like these and other brands really are a work of art.ive built on mhx blanks and just finished a redfish rod for a friend that while it had a slight bow like most do it was a 100 blank so when I noticed this I just had to get some reassurance. The really funny thing is a week before ordering I called mudhole to make sure they had it and if before packing they could look it over and make sure it was straight. The guy said sir as long as I have been working here and as many as I have sold I've never had one come back. Well there's a first everything. By the way not bashing Mudhole either. They have been awesome


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's some pictures


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have built on a couple of K2s and both have been straight, if there was any curve it was not noticeable. The problem with buying blanks sight / unseen (mail order) is that you can't cherry pick and I cherry picked those two blanks. Not sure where you live but FTU carries them although you will have to pay tax. I would send it back for a complete refund and go with a NFC IM blank or the new Batson Eternity 2; I also like all the Fuji Point Blank stuff. The are all high modulus graphite, Toray or better. At the very least exchange it for one in kind and tell them that it will also go back if it is bent. Good luck. For what they cost don't settle for less. That blank should have never passed quality control at the plant in China. This is one of the reason I have stopped building on Phenix blanks, but that is another story.
:flag:


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The blanks shouldnâ€™t have a dog leg curve in it. A slight curve one way is ok but if the curve shifts sharply one way or the other I wouldnâ€™t keep it. Call Mudholeâ€™s customer service line and theyâ€™ll be glad to help you and exchange it.


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you guys for your input. I actually spoke with Swampland the other day. If this is the same person I spoke with I was calling from Port Arthur and you were more than willing to actually help rather than just sell which was pretty awesome. Another person like that Sarge in Nederland texas. Both people happy to help builders out and thank y'all. OK back to the rod. I called mudhole and they didn't have another one but a single one was in order. I was going to have to pay shipping back to Mudhole which I don't think is right bc I specifically asked a salesman if the blank could be inspected before I paid but was told he's never seen one come back. I love mudhole by the way and I'm not bashing on them at all.I thought about just going ahead and building on it so I called Phenix to get their opinion. Honestly I'm blow away at how [email protected] took care of me. If I would've went through mudhole I would've paid to send back then wait for them to get new blank and then wait for it to get to me.i talked to Bill yesterday and the k2 was in transit not 4 hrs later. He seen the pics and the only question he was for name and number and mailing address. His words were "I'm sending you a new one and it will be inspected bc I want that rod to be 100%". That's customer service! So that was pretty cool of. And he actually said just everything you guys have said.


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh and Fishsurfer I get like I was stuck between a rock and hard place trying to decide between the k2 and one of the Rainshadows. I splurged on this one and it was probably more than I shouldn't spent but I really wanted it. But I will for sure be building my next bass/light saltwater rod on a Rainshadiw.


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

What other rod manufacturers blanks have the weave or cross pattern in the finish? Oh and another rod That completely slipped me mind when I said I was trying to decide which to get was Point Blank. That another that I could on actually be for the Rainshadow so we'all see. Thanks guys


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I've looked at a few of the K2 blanks at FTU and all had some curve to them. Very light blanks and the cross-weave graphite pattern looks cool. Wouldn't pay $229.99 for any of them. Good luck with replacement blank, hope it's straight.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Shawn_Laughlin said:


> Thank you guys for your input. I actually spoke with Swampland the other day. If this is the same person I spoke with I was calling from Port Arthur and you were more than willing to actually help rather than just sell which was pretty awesome. Another person like that Sarge in Nederland texas. Both people happy to help builders out and thank y'all. OK back to the rod. I called mudhole and they didn't have another one but a single one was in order. I was going to have to pay shipping back to Mudhole which I don't think is right bc I specifically asked a salesman if the blank could be inspected before I paid but was told he's never seen one come back. I love mudhole by the way and I'm not bashing on them at all.I thought about just going ahead and building on it so I called Phenix to get their opinion. Honestly I'm blow away at how [email protected] took care of me. If I would've went through mudhole I would've paid to send back then wait for them to get new blank and then wait for it to get to me.i talked to Bill yesterday and the k2 was in transit not 4 hrs later. He seen the pics and the only question he was for name and number and mailing address. His words were "I'm sending you a new one and it will be inspected bc I want that rod to be 100%". That's customer service! So that was pretty cool of. And he actually said just everything you guys have said.


Glad to hear they are going to take care of their customer. That is the right thing to do.


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Just an update guys. Well ill be sending back the replacement bc its worse than the original. I have to say that I'm very disappointed. When you spend 240 dollars on something like this it should be close if not 100 percent to the best of a persons knowledge. And when your told that they will personally inspect it bc they want that rod 100 percent and obviously it was not inspected or maybe the lights went out at that time and couldn't see. I don't like bashing companies and won't bash Phenix but I'm put off by this. I guess I'll just email them to let them know I'm hacking off 3 to 4" of the original blank and see how it goes. I just don't think I can be patient enough to wait for another blank. Well guys I was hoping to get on here with a positive update and while I'm sure many people have gotten arrow straight k2 blanks mine look like dog legs or a pig tail.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well that sucks but honestly what I expected from them. I was not impressed with their reps at FTU a few years back. I walked up to their table and they could not stop talking with each other to even say hello. Needless to say I don't search out their products.

God luck


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

It really sucks. I was looking forward to building this unbelievable rod and now I don't know what I'm going to do? Get my money back,exchange it or chop a little off the top? I thought about getting a refund and getting a point blank but they don't make anything heavy enough so I might just need to ask you and anyone else what you guys opinions are. This is what I am wanting. 6'10" - 7'1" Up to 25lb rating,Heavy with some back bone but would like something that bends further down. Oh and a must is as light as possible.I will be using this for bass and crappie in the lake to reds,specks,flounder and whatever else bites down on it on the gulf coast.Bull reds are common to hang on to also as some of you know. And if it looks good that's a plus. I understand looks don't catch fish but it's what I like. The k2 had it all. Well on paper anyways. So I am always accepting advice or recommendations.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just had a medium light inshore rod cut to 6'6" bring in a 44" bull red. So you are going overkill. Shoot me a PM later with your number and we can talk about what you really need and probably save you a butt load of dollars


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh yeah It's way overkill and way overpriced also and I agree completely.This was a spurge rod. I've caught countless bulls on light tackle on the beach and Jetty but I also broke a very popular name rod 3 weeks ago while fishing when I hooked what I'm pretty sure was a monster gar. I fish 30lb braid and not really for the purpose of pulling power but and I could be bring but for a little tolerance if line is damaged. When I hooked that gar I had no liter just spider wire ultracast 30lb and above the hook it what lightly frayed. And I fought for a while.I know from experience that had that been 12-17 lb mono or fluoracorbon it would've most likely snapped.yes I have built and I have bought rods that I mainly use for shark fishing off the beach but other than that I've never bought rods for targeting specific fish.I've got two types of rods. Surf shark and my baitcasters that I will use any one of them for perch to Bulls. But when I hook something with some weight I don't want to be under powered like with the rod that broke the other day. The rod I broke I've had for about a year and I've caught bass crappie and flounder with it and it never felt underpowered and I took extremely good care of all of my gear so it wasn't from rod damage. So that's my mindset right or wrong.


----------



## Shawn_Laughlin (Oct 11, 2017)

Why does the k2 have that small section of blank that has rod finish applied by the factory? Am I suppose to clear coat the whole rod? I just don't understand what phenix does that for? I'm been meaning to ask this bc I can't find anything on net and keep forgetting


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

No you are not supposed to clear coat the rod. The thread is a little difficult to wrap and burnish because of this, but it can be done. My buddy just built on a heavy Mag Bass Point Blank Blank. He says itâ€™s like a broomstick but it does bend toward the tip. They are pulling big bass out of the weeds, reeds and lilies with it. He is tossing 5 and 7 lbs. bass into the boat with it and hasn't broke it yet. He told me he was trying to break it pulling fish through that stuff and itâ€™s still hanging in. I think it is the *PB731HXF. *


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry Fuji Blank is the PB761XXHMF


----------

